# 5 DAY BLAST



## alexia (Jun 26, 2006)

Hi gals
Have been looking into paying the extra for having eggs replaced after 5 days rather than the usual 2-3. Has anyone done this? Does anyone know how much the chances are increased by? Is it worth paying out for?
Thanks
Alexia x


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi Alexia, 

Your clinic will advise if you should have this ..... I did want it but will see how things go, Panda recently had 2 blast replaced and is now nearly 10 weeks pregnant with twins, 

The success rate depends on your clinics really but have been told it has a higher % of working but some people believe it's better to have the embroys back asap where they should be ? it's a hard one but it best to ask your clinic what they think and believe you should do  

 
Sara xxx


----------



## alexia (Jun 26, 2006)

I see, thannks hun
xxx


----------



## kia (Jun 9, 2004)

Hi Alexia,

I asked my clinic about this for my last cycle but they told me that they don't do Blast transfers anymore because there isn't much/enough difference to warrant the cost. Not sure if they were talking about the cost to them or me  

Love and luck
Kim.x


----------



## alexia (Jun 26, 2006)

Thanks peeps.

Sara-do you know which clinic Panda used?

xx


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

Alexia,

Yes I did this when ES at the Lister.. it costs an extra £500 and does apparently increase your chances of a BFP to about 70%!  (though I still got BFN, but I think mine was more due to my hydro more than anything)...

I was told by my Dr that it is quite rare when egg sharing that you are able to go to blast just simply because you won't have the amount of eggs that you would have if you weren't egg sharing...  I think a lot will depend on the amount of embryo's that you have and also the grade's of them... if on day 3 there are clearly 2 leaders, they will make you have a day 3 transfer...  I though for example, had 20 eggs, was allocated 7 for my own use (13 allocated for 2 recipients), out of my 7, 5 fertilised but were mainly grade 1's, so they let me go to blast..  all 5 made it to day 5 blasts, 1 was put back, and the rest were left to go to day 6, on day 6, 2 stopped developing, and I have the other 2 in the freezer for future use...

Hope this makes sense, would def say it's worthwhile doing if you are allowed to, but the decision really won't be made until the time!
best of luck
Helen x


----------



## alexia (Jun 26, 2006)

Thanks so much hun. I had both tubes taken in June so that is a positive. Hoefully once urs have gone it will increase ur chances.
Surely if 5 day blast increases the chances by that much its worth doing if offered. Lets hope if i am accepted & produce good eggs! The only inclination that i will produce ok is from last scan i had before salpingetomy when on day 8 of cycle i had 14mm follicles-i know they dont always contain eggs but is this a good sign? 
All my results so far look ok apart from haemoglobin was 12.2(apparently normal is between 13.2 & 17.6)-would this be enough to turn me down? Also CMV showed I had virus in past but it is not live now(NEG) & others have said this wouldnt hinder tx.
Just waiting for progesterone & Chromosomal results & prolactin needs to be done next wk. May be being thick but as far as i know there are no inherited faulty genes in my family so would i be right in thinking chromosomal should be ok or not? Sorry to go on im just so eager to find out if im accepted-i know ill only no for sure on appt!![br]: 17/08/06, 20:51Sorry being thick again!..... what is the best grade eggies?


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

Hiya,
Yes apparently once my tubes are out my chances will double! so that's a good thing! how did you find your op for your tubes was it painful
yes I would say that if you are offered the chance of going to blasts do so, as they are pretty good directing you to the right decision, and the Lister really do have good success with blasts... some clinics haven't quite matered it yet as I think the conditions have to be just perfect for it to happen.. all far too technical for me anyway.

There really is no way of knowing how you will react to drugs and what kind of quality your eggs will be until the time, but your FSH is a good indication, so I'm sure your be fine... being CMV positive is actually a good thing as they will find you easier to match... i'm negative and it's quite a small % of people that are negative as well, but still touch wood have been matched ok.

Yes by knowing that there are no problems in your family is a good indication that everything will be fine... I think the most common thing that comes up that can stop you from egg sharing is whether your a cystic Fibrosis (sp?) carrier... apparently very common to be a carrier and never know unless you have children with someone who is also a carrier, but again, if no family history of it, it's more than likely that you aren't... best of luck for your tests results..

They grade the embies on day 3, which is when they decide whether you will go to blast or not... basically you are given a day / time for a day 3 transfer anyway, and if it is decided that you can go to blast you will get called that morning to say not to bother coming in and to come back on day 5! grade 1 is the best grade, then goes downwards.. it's a bit annoying as we were literally all ready to go in for ET when we got to call to say not to come in...

Helen x
[br]: 17/08/06, 21:12also, what Dr are you seeing for your appt??


----------



## alexia (Jun 26, 2006)

Thanks Helen
My op went fine. Had bi-lateral salpingetomy, hysteroscopy & LAP  done all at once.  4 incisions in total. Was very emotional after as only thought i was having 1 tube taken but 2nd tube was just as bad so that was the worst part. Was bit sore after-spent 2 days in bed then took things easy for wk or so. Getting ball rolling with e/s was what kept my mind off not being to conceive naturally. Am soo impatient though i wanna just get going!
I pray every night i will b accepted to e/s. To be able to help another couple also going through this hell is such a gift.
I hope ur op goes ok & im sure ul b a mommy in no time!
Oh yeah... If ur a carrier of CF does that show up in chromosomal test as i havent had separate test for CF?
thanks for explaining about grades!!
xxx


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

thanks for that advice - my consultant said that although we only know about the hydro in right tube, it's probably best to have left one taken out as well as it is more than likely damaged as well (tubes are apparently very close together) and will save me another op in the future!! (I've had far too many opperations in the last year and a half). I'll be pleased to have them out as I need ICSI anyway coz of dh wrigglers so not as if a natural conception woudl be possible anyway...

CF is one of the tests that they do as standard anyway...  I'm sure your be fine though.
I'm already very fortunate as I have my son from my first egg share at the Lister in 2003.  He is now 2, and luckily keeps me very occupied!

Best of luck
Helen x


----------



## alexia (Jun 26, 2006)

At least u know its possible at Lister if its happened for u once already. Fingers & toes crossed for u!!!!
So does CF show up under chromosomal test do u know?
xx


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

I think CF test is one of the Chromosomal ones though not too sure... it's def one which you will be tested for though.. best to ask one of the nurses or Dr's to make sure though.. I just remember it was on the list of tests that are needed.

Thanks yes I do have faith in the Lister, though they are not a perfect clinic - but then I don't think there is a perfect clinic... think the main problem with the Lister is that they are just far too busy... i've really noticed the difference since 2003... they are only a small clinic inside a hospital with a huge amount of patients, and a relatively small amount of Dr's. Still a very good clinic in terms of success etc.

Anyway, best of luck!

Helen x[br]: 18/08/06, 10:33just looked at the egg sharing info on the Lister website and the CF is listed seperate to the chromosomal ones, so I'm guessing it maybe seperate


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

Hi Alexia - Panda here!  As Mrs_H said I had two expanded blastocysts put back and they both stuck around!!!  When my embryologist called on day 1 after e/c he said that we had very good quality eggs and they would like to send them to blasto - would we mind.  We said go for it not realising how many we would lose.  I produced 29 eggs, 14 of which I donated.  Out of my 15, 2 were immature and 9 fertilised.  Those 9 were sent to blasto on day 3 and only 3 made it although all three of them were expanded - which basically is the best they can possibly get without hatching.  They did warn me at least 3 times that by putting both back I had a much higher chance of it working.  My clinic (which is Essex Fertility Centre by the way) has a very successful blasto programme and the chances of it working are around 70%.  The cost is £520 extra - although they seem to have "forgotten" to invoice us for it - not that we are complaining!  Andy Glew is the head embryologist and is very well thought of his in field and a thoroughly nice bloke, very caring and each day he rang he made us feel like we were the only ones he was treating.


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Panda ~ ohhh it's so wonderful seeing your little ticker moving along nicely   

Do lets us know if & when you find out if your donation was successful, 

Sara xxx


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

Mrs_H - I am not sure I want to know now.  Its one of those odd questions where you really want to know the answer but if you do will it make me feel better or worse?  DH thinks its best not to ask.  I have another scan on Thursday so will make my decision then.  xxx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Yeah i agree it's a hard one isnt it hun but atleast you know you gave her good eggies as they work for you so so very well, 
Good luck for you scan hun, 

You have to do what is right for you and Dh and if it's not right now maybe in a few years you might like to know and you can find out then

Sara xxxx


----------



## alexia (Jun 26, 2006)

Thanks Panda-will have to wait n see if they offer it...sounds promising though. Well done to you-Twins too, what a lucky lady!!


----------

